# Plow Refurbishing



## blogsdon (Nov 28, 2010)

Anyone know of someone to refurbish plow in northern Ohio. Or at least close. Would travel some.

I tried the search function and did not find any. I remember looking at a thread of someone who did this in Michigan but can't find it.

Thanks for any help.

Brian


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Just do it yourself. Unless you are looking to rebuild the pump, everything else is very user freindly. If your not sure about things, take lots of pictures, and get a manual for your plow. The first one I did took a few weeks, but I had it sandblasted and powdercoated. I have it down to a science now and can have one completed in about a week.


----------



## blogsdon (Nov 28, 2010)

where are you located? I am familiar with northwest Ohio. If your interested i would pay toy to do it I have health problems not able to do on my own.

Brian


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

blogsdon;1275139 said:


> Anyone know of someone to refurbish plow in northern Ohio. Or at least close. Would travel some.
> 
> I tried the search function and did not find any. I remember looking at a thread of someone who did this in Michigan but can't find it.
> 
> ...


This thread?
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=110197

I'm doing 4 westerns and 1 boss next week.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

blogsdon pm sent.


----------

